# perl5.8.9 install



## softexp23 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello,

I had perl 5.8.8 and i think also 5.8.9 installed. And I installed and deinstall some ports, and suddenly they stop working (ports that depend on perl5.8.8 i think). It has probably something to changing with /etc/make.conf and changing the port perl5.8.9.

And then, trying to repair, I reinstalled/deinstalled some ports.

Anyway, when I try to make install clean (tried also make deinstall first) in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8 , I get the following error:


```
Extracting defsubs.h...
../../miniperl "-I../../lib" "-I../../lib" ../../lib/ExtUtils/xsubpp  -typemap ../../lib/ExtUtils/typemap -typemap typemap  B.xs > B.xsc && mv B.xsc B.c
cc -c    -DAPPLLIB_EXP="/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN" -DHAS_FPSETMASK -DHAS_FLOATINGPOINT_H -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe    -DVERSION=\"1.19\"  -DXS_VERSION=\"1.19\" -DPIC -fPIC "-I../.."   B.c
Running Mkbootstrap for B ()
chmod 644 B.bs
rm -f ../../lib/auto/B/B.so
cc  -shared  -L/usr/local/lib B.o  -o ../../lib/auto/B/B.so
chmod 755 ../../lib/auto/B/B.so
cp B.bs ../../lib/auto/B/B.bs
chmod 644 ../../lib/auto/B/B.bs
make: cannot open Makefile.
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8/work/perl-5.8.9/ext/B.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8/work/perl-5.8.9.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8.
```


tried pkgdb -F, I tried portupgrade -ra , etc. didn't work.
I need some clamav and spamassassing packages that depend on some p5* packages that depend on perl.

Can you please give me a clue ?

Thank you
Stefan
ps: i have 64bit architecture


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2009)

Like I told you on DaemonForums less than an hour ago: read /usr/ports/UPDATING. And maybe http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1627 and http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1493 after that.


----------



## softexp23 (Jan 30, 2009)

didn't help. it's not about modules depending on perl anymore. it is about perl ... i can't install from ports perl5.8.9


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 30, 2009)

Thread continuing on http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=2789 - join in there if anyone has additional input.


----------

